# CNN is First to Stream 24-Hour News Network Online and On Mobile



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

No Directv????? I was excited until I noticed that Directv was missing. Sigh...

http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2...am-24-hour-news-network-online-and-on-mobile/


----------



## doabbs (Oct 18, 2009)

Just installed the App and the only ones listed are:
AT&T U-verse
Comcast
Cox
DISH Network
Suddenlink

No love for DirecTV, funny thing is a lot of the articles talking about this service mention HBO-Go which does support DirecTV.

Kinda weird, wonder what happened here


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a couple of screenshots to show the quality on an iPhone 4, the live HLN feed is over 3G and the live CNN feed is over Wifi. I logged in with my Dish Network account with no problems.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> DIRECTV is beta testing with Turner right now and has been for a number of weeks for both CNN and other Turner channels.


Indeed. Through a browser on a full-sized computer or laptop.

Too bad we can't use this new iPad app to do the same, however. :nono:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> Indeed. Through a browser on a full-sized computer or laptop.
> 
> Too bad we can't use this new iPad app to do the same, however. :nono:


Patience grasshopper... 

~Alan


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> DIRECTV is beta testing with Turner right now and has been for a number of weeks for both CNN and other Turner channels.





LameLefty said:


> Indeed. Through a browser on a full-sized computer or laptop.
> 
> Too bad we can't use this new iPad app to do the same, however. :nono:





Alan Gordon said:


> Patience grasshopper...
> 
> ~Alan


I'm really looking forward to the live streaming on my iPad. Will it be with the CNN app or the DirecTV app? DTVs absence on the list of providers is embarrassing, so I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Indeed. Through a browser on a full-sized computer or laptop.
> 
> Too bad we can't use this new iPad app to do the same, however. :nono:


Actually you will. That is testing as well....separately from the PC beta.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Wont work with Xfinity (Comcast) internet only unless you also have a TV subscription. 
Satelliteracer: Why is DirecTv not on the list of services for the PC online version? Nothing to beta test there.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Let me guess.... "SOON"
Directv, the industry leader, late to the party again...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> Wont work with Xfinity (Comcast) internet only unless you also have a TV subscription.
> Satelliteracer: Why is DirecTv not on the list of services for the PC online version? Nothing to beta test there.


I used it via DirecTV today.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks guys :rolleyes.
I could with AT&T Uverse!!! No ESPN either. Wait, can watch both on a Mobile with Uverse and Comcast.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

What's new!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Hoosier205" said:


> I used it via DirecTV today.


How?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> I used it via DirecTV today.


Were you able to watch Live TV on it using a Directv login?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Be kind of difficult since there IS no DirecTv login.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Be kind of difficult since there IS no DirecTv login.


Exactly! <g>


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

This has already been discussed for some time. You can log in using your Directv account at the links provided in the original thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193402&highlight=turner+tve



uber_geek said:


> Noticed DTV Beta flag on the login when loging in from VZ
> 
> Watching Mr Bawk Ba Gawk on www.adultswim.com/tveverywhere/
> 
> ...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Another topic was necessary? 

Here... http://www.cnn.com/tveverywhere/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for being helpful mws192. Is there a link for HLN? The CNN one works.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

mws192 said:


> This has already been discussed for some time. You can log in using your Directv account at the links provided in the original thread.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193402&highlight=turner+tve


Maybe for a computer, but not for the iPhone and the iPad...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Dont ipads and iphones have a web browser? Wouldnt that work? I dont have any I anything, so cant try. On the PC, its just flash video.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Karen" said:


> Maybe for a computer, but not for the iPhone and the iPad...


As we have already been told...it is being tested.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> Be kind of difficult since there IS no DirecTv login.


Oops...spoke too soon didn't you?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"gio12" said:


> Thanks guys :rolleyes.
> I could with AT&T Uverse!!! No ESPN either. Wait, can watch both on a Mobile with Uverse and Comcast.


It's testing as we speak.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Dont ipads and iphones have a web browser? Wouldnt that work? I dont have any I anything, so cant try. On the PC, its just flash video.


Yes, they do, but the website requires flash and Apple doesn't like flash.



Hoosier205 said:


> As we have already been told...it is being tested.


Yes, I read what SatelliteRacer said and it gives me hope. I imagine it's coming _soon_...


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Actually you will. That is testing as well....separately from the PC beta.


Not enough complaining in this thread..

Too bad I can't do that from a native app on an Android Tablet :lol::lol:

I'll console myself with the fact that when it's available via the web, said tablet has flash though.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

"mreposter" said:


> Let me guess.... "SOON"
> Directv, the industry leader, late to the party again...


Yep late again as usual! Come on Directv!
You can't watch ESPN on your iPhone either! Again provider unavailable! The other providers ARE available! Nice job Directv, wake up Mike White!


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

close


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

gio12 said:


> Thanks guys :rolleyes.
> I could with AT&T Uverse!!! No ESPN either. Wait, can watch both on a Mobile with Uverse and Comcast.


I thought you left Directv yet you keep coming back here. Did they kill your puppy or something? Guess what, I'll be able to watch all 16 games of your squids this year from Chicago, you won't be able to do that unless they sell out every game. Someone in Chicago with U-Verse won't be able to do that. Every provider has an advantage or disadvantage. Grow up, seriously grow up.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Can we watch CNN International too?


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

thelucky1 said:


> Yep late again as usual! Come on Directv!
> You can't watch ESPN on your iPhone either! Again provider unavailable! The other providers ARE available! Nice job Directv, wake up Mike White!


Yet D* has HBO Go and TimeWarner, Cablevision, others don't.

As has been said so many times, not everyone has everything.

The list of providers that don't have the WatchESPN app is very long....there's a reason for that. Does DISH have it? Nope. Comcast? Nope. Cox? Nope. Charter? Nope. AT&T U-verse? Nope. Cablevision? Nope. Etc, etc. Why do you suppose that is? 

Word in the industry is that ESPN\Disney is asking for truckloads of cash that amount to insanity. The very same people here complaining about it not being on DTV would scream when their rates go up next year.

For the record, only 6 of the top 25 MVPDs have CNN streaming as well.

Some of you guys would win the lottery and complain for months about the taxes you paid on the winnings. :lol:


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

ChicagoBlue said:


> Yet D* has HBO Go and TimeWarner, Cablevision, others don't.


BUT Time Warners app allows you to stream live TV to your iPad, DirecTVs only lets you schedule recordings and change channels.

At least DirecTV is working on the streaming CNN though. I hope they're working on a DirecTV2PC alternative for iPad though and hopefully it's live and not just DVR recordings.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> BUT Time Warners app allows you to stream live TV to your iPad, DirecTVs only lets you schedule recordings and change channels.
> 
> At least DirecTV is working on the streaming CNN though. I hope they're working on a DirecTV2PC alternative for iPad though and hopefully it's live and not just DVR recordings.


You only can stream live TV on TW iPad app within your home network, though.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"thelucky1" said:


> Yep late again as usual! Come on Directv!
> You can't watch ESPN on your iPhone either! Again provider unavailable! The other providers ARE available! Nice job Directv, wake up Mike White!


Unlike most networks, I can think of a few times in my life when I would like to have access to a live streaming news channel, but I just have to ask, what's your hurry?

You have the CNN available to you at home in both SD and HD, and HLN in SD. It's been stated in this thread that it will soon be available via the web and iOS. What's the hurry? You miss something, turn the channel on 30 minutes later at home, it will be repeated again.

This isn't a case like AMC-HD, BBC America HD, and in my particular case, CW HD-DNS and ABC-HD. We've been told streaming is coming... that's good news for those who want it. Be happy! 

~Alan


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"ChicagoBlue" said:


> I thought you left Directv yet you keep coming back here. Did they kill your puppy or something? Guess what, I'll be able to watch all 16 games of your squids this year from Chicago, you won't be able to do that unless they sell out every game. Someone in Chicago with U-Verse won't be able to do that. Every provider has an advantage or disadvantage. Grow up, seriously grow up.


No. I am still here and with DIRECTV the NFLST is a different animal and yes. D* has an exclusive strangle hold on it

They are many reason why I love DIRECTV and why I have been a customer for 13 yrs now. But I am getting frustrated over many things now.


----------



## eyalas (Aug 11, 2007)

I have Cox as my internet provider, so I thought I would try it out just for kicks. It turns out that logging in with my Cox ID, even though I don't subscribe to cable, works. I can now view live CNN news coverage on my iPhone.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been able to watch CNN on a mobile device for years. It is called a sling box.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> Unlike most networks, I can think of a few times in my life when I would like to have access to a live streaming news channel, but I just have to ask, what's your hurry?
> 
> You have the CNN available to you at home in both SD and HD, and HLN in SD. It's been stated in this thread that it will soon be available via the web and iOS. What's the hurry? You miss something, turn the channel on 30 minutes later at home, it will be repeated again.
> 
> ...


To each his own. Everyone has different things they would like from Directv. I would like to have this feature and I guess we will "soon". As for me I would like to have AMC-HD, don't care about BBC America HD so what's the hurry?. But I know you and many others would love to have it and that's fine by me. you will "soon" :lol: don't worry, be happy!


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

ChicagoBlue said:


> Yet D* has HBO Go and TimeWarner, Cablevision, others don't.
> 
> As has been said so many times, not everyone has everything.
> 
> ...


Complain about winning the lottery!!! - NO NOT ME!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

thelucky1 said:


> To each his own.


That's my motto... 



thelucky1 said:


> Everyone has different things they would like from Directv. I would like to have this feature and I guess we will "soon".


Yep...



thelucky1 said:


> As for me I would like to have AMC-HD, don't care about BBC America HD so what's the hurry?.


I pay DirecTV for TV service. Though I doubt I will ever use it (at least not enough to care anyway), I consider the ability to "stream" to computers/devices a "bonus." That's the difference...



thelucky1 said:


> But I know you and many others would love to have it and that's fine by me. you will "soon" :lol: don't worry, be happy!


We will?! SOURCE?!?!  

Not to pick on you (as that's not my intention), but you didn't answer my question. Why the hurry?!?! 

~Alan


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> That's my motto...
> 
> Yep...
> 
> ...


no real hurry, I just prefer the Directv from years back that was much more aggressive and a true leader in ALL areas. That's all - but again its just TV!
I don't lose sleep over ANYTHING on this website or from Directv. I do appreciate the info from SatRacer and Sixto, plus a few others!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

thelucky1 said:


> no real hurry, I just prefer the Directv from years back that was much more aggressive and a true leader in ALL areas.


Aside from "basic" HD channel counts, I think DirecTV still is...



thelucky1 said:


> That's all - but again its just TV!


I prefer to think of it as the money I pay for TV...



thelucky1 said:


> I don't lose sleep over ANYTHING on this website or from Directv.


Nor do I, but it confused me greatly as to why someone would get upset that they may have to wait a short period in order to watch programming on a small screen when they currently get said programming at home that they can watch on bigger screens (and in the case of CNN, at much higher resolution). I'm a "HD Snob" though... so as you said, "to each their own"...

~Alan


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

thelucky1 said:


> no real hurry, I just prefer the Directv from years back that was much more aggressive and a true leader in ALL areas.


And when was this?

DirecTV has been behind on several things in the past as well as now and will be in the future. Not all innovation comes from one company (no matter what Bill Gates or Steve Jobs tell you).

Tivos existed before DirecTV had them. On Demand existed before DirecTV had it.

The only thing that has changed from my viewpoint on DirecTV is that back in the 1990s and into the early 2000s (that is some time ago), pretty much every new channel that launched was on DirecTV from Day 1. Other than that change, I really don't see them being less aggressive overall.

You can only chase so many windmills at a time.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's testing as we speak.


Everything is "testing" but takes way to long to hit the market and behind other providers. I wish DIRECTV would take the LEAD and agin and stop always being last!

How long is Nomad going to test? TiVo DVR's. Look how long MRV took to test. DIRECTV2PC is still in Beta 1yr laster and still won;t work with most computers.

I went with DIRECTV 12-13yrs ago, because they were the leader and cheaper. Neither is true now. I stay because I am happy with their HD channels, overall line up and their DVRs. But pricing and features is getting me to think about leaving very soon. Only twice in 12 years I thought about leaving. All with the last 8 months.

But Comcrap is CRAP here and Uverse is tempting! I just wish DIRECTV would stay in the lead and stop nickel and dimming their customers.

12 Years ago, DIRECTV was $28 cheaper than AT&T/Comcast Cable here in my area. It included 79 more channels. Today its $18 more, but with a few more HD channels. But lacking in features. Uverse would be $15 lease and include MORE of what I want!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

gio12 said:


> Everything is "testing" but takes way to long to hit the market and behind other providers. I wish DIRECTV would take the LEAD and agin and stop always being last!


DirecTV is a little slower with streaming CNN to the iPad. What else?!?! 



gio12 said:


> How long is Nomad going to test? TiVo DVR's. Look how long MRV took to test. DIRECTV2PC is still in Beta 1yr laster and still won;t work with most computers.


NOMAD?!?! It's not released yet, but aside from TiVo-To-Go, I'm not aware of any "competition" that offers a similar feature?

DirecTiVo's?!?! Yep... DirecTV's about as slow as Comcast at getting a TiVo DVR out. I wonder if there's a common denominator... 

MRV?!?! I hear Dish Network should have it soon... 

DIRECTV2PC?!?! It works on my computers... well, OK, it doesn't, but that's because my computers are old...



gio12 said:


> I went with DIRECTV 12-13yrs ago, because they were the leader and cheaper. Neither is true now.


I went with DirecTV 16 years ago because they were the ONLY choice (well, outside of a BUD). Yes, they were a lot cheaper back then, and I remember bragging to everybody I knew how little I paid for considerably more programming than they had. However, while they have gone up, their prices are still cheaper _for me_ than Dish Network (my other alternative) if I want a similar setup.



gio12 said:


> I stay because I am happy with their HD channels, overall line up and their DVRs. But pricing and features is getting me to think about leaving very soon. Only twice in 12 years I thought about leaving. All with the last 8 months.


Ironically, I'm the exact opposite. I am unhappy with their HD channel lineup, but VERY happy with their features, and mostly happy with their pricing (compared to the alternative).

~Alan


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

gio12 said:


> Everything is "testing" but takes way to long to hit the market and behind other providers. I wish DIRECTV would take the LEAD and agin and stop always being last!
> 
> How long is Nomad going to test? TiVo DVR's. Look how long MRV took to test. DIRECTV2PC is still in Beta 1yr laster and still won;t work with most computers.
> 
> ...


With nearly 20 million subs it can really hurt to release technology before its ready. There are numerous examples of what happens when you do that. While it'd be great if DTV lead, and I, too, posted a 'hurry up' message above, having been a tester for a number of technologies, I understand the need to get it right.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I went with Directv in 2000 because a pro hockey player talked me into it. It was the only way I could watch him play. I no longer watch hockey since he is now retired, but, darn it, I want to watch cnn on my iphone now! <g> I might miss breaking news while I'm sitting in a waiting room waiting for my mother to come out...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Karen said:


> I went with Directv in 2000 because a pro hockey player talked me into it. It was the only way I could watch him play. I no longer watch hockey since he is now retired, but, darn it, I want to watch cnn on my iphone now! <g> I might miss breaking news while I'm sitting in a waiting room waiting for my mother to come out...


Waiting room magazines are incredibly up to date and current... 

~Alan


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Then again, just think of all the lost productivity when people start watching Judge Judy and Sponge Bob Squarepants at work... ack


----------



## Shad (May 29, 2007)

DirecTV is available on the app now.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Shad said:


> DirecTV is available on the app now.


Cool, thanks! I hadn't checked it yet today!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Shad said:


> DirecTV is available on the app now.


I don't see it yet. And my CNN app is up to date, according to iTunes. I wonder if they're phasing it in? BTW, I do see Dish Network.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

It says BETA on the Directv graphic! <g>


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"itzme" said:


> I don't see it yet. And my CNN app is up to date, according to iTunes. I wonder if they're phasing it in? BTW, I do see Dish Network.


It's on mine

Directv Beta


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

It's on mine. Like I said a few days ago, a bit of patience.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Works just fine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Where's the streaming feature for Android?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They didn't bring it to their Android app. But you could probably login to watch it via the website's flash player.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

You can, I've done it. One of the advantages of having Flash on Android, is you don't NEED the app to stream these things.


----------

